# Need reliable router for server network



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just tried a dlink,  it puked.  I've got linksys,  I hate it,  it's flakey.  I just need one wired 100 m/bit tank, programable router.  Advice?  I usually use dlink or linksys,  but nothing is working,  what newer model do I need?  Help,  very important,  I run a multiple server network.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a Linksys BEFSR41 V3 and had 0 issue's with it. Been great for getting stuff from one PC to another.

Although by programmable i'm not 100% sure what you mean by that. Well yes of course you can change stuff on it but if it can do what you want i don't know.  I just know it's been great with 3 comps sharing files.


and yes it's 100Mb\s


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2009)

cisco should have something that fits your needs


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Linksys all the way on routers and switches. Although my current one is dead (nothing to do with the switch mind)

I think when he said programmable I think he meant managed.


----------



## Ptep (Jun 25, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I've just tried a dlink,  it puked.  I've got linksys,  I hate it,  it's flakey.  I just need one wired 100 m/bit tank, programable router.  Advice?  I usually use dlink or linksys,  but nothing is working,  what newer model do I need?  Help,  very important,  I run a multiple server network.



Perhaps a little more information on what your trying to achieve and your 'multiple server network' might aid us in pointing you towards the most suitable equipment? Cisco - whilst very good is also very expensive compared to most home networking gear and can be difficult to set up so it may well be total overkill for your situation.

Post back what your trying to do and what setup you have and im sure someone would be happy to point you towards the right gear.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2009)

i'd interpret "multiple server network" (+ assumed clients) as something corporate that generates revenue, that depends on the internet connection. no/bad internet = no money.

100 mbit also suggests that there is quite some money involved for internet connectivity


----------



## Melvis (Jun 25, 2009)

I use Billion Routers here at home and there awesome, best ones ive ever used, Dlink just suck, never use one of those again, i sold it for cheap to some family lol. Always had to reboot the Dlink every 2 weeks, where the Billion very rarely 

I also use a 8port ASUS Switch it works fine, but i wouldn't recommend one.


----------



## r9 (Jun 25, 2009)

I`m quite pleased with Linksys routers. But as you said you don`t like them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2009)

LinkSys WRT54GL + Tomato Firmware


----------



## Disparia (Jun 25, 2009)

We'll have to wait on more info from OP... there's old Linksys, new Linksys, some models have trickled down from Cisco, etc. He could have used one with known problems.

Same goes for DLink and most other companies.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 25, 2009)

my router performs flawlessly regardless of load, yay openWRT [X-Wrt is a great GUI for it]

ive heard good things about tomato too


----------



## mordant80 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use dd-wrt on my linksys personally...  Router acts better than with the stock firmware, that's for sure.  But yea, a linksys with an alternative firmware can be quite nice.

But if you're in a professional environment, maybe you should look in to something a bit more like a cisco.. I've had experience with netopia equipment, it's not bad either.  There are a few choices out there for non-home, professional type equipment.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 25, 2009)

WRT54GL + DDWRT i use at home .. rock solid ...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 25, 2009)

I've got 2 Netgear FVL328's. One in UK, one in Germany. VPN running between them making one network. I Dameware NT to control remote machines and perform installs/upgrades. Never a problem. If you are looking for wired tanks and no inbuilt wireless, they are good. Cheap on ebay.


----------



## mordant80 (Jun 25, 2009)

...and i just had to cycle my router..  I blame this thread.


----------

